# Large Farmhouse near York - Yorkshire



## Hullbadger (Jan 10, 2015)

****PIC HEAVY***** -
A friend and I had spotted this place and when we investigated on foot it seemed untouchable. However just before we left i went for a quick toilet stop and literally urinated on our entrance! - No information on the building is available on the internet, the only clue was a few signs around the place with 'Leeds University' on them? i figured it was a property of theirs they have forgotten about - Pic heavy, so apologies in advance but needed to share the whole place! Enjoy - 


20141126-_1040616 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040613 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040612 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040610 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040609 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040605 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040601 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040597 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040595 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040580 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040579 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040576 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040566 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040543 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040529 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040483 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040478 by Hull Badger, on Flickr


20141126-_1040476 by Hull Badger, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 10, 2015)

lots of bits and bobs left, looks really nice this does, good stuff on finding the "entrance" happened to me once actually ...


----------



## brickworx (Jan 11, 2015)

Love the b+w take on the place....well suited for this....great set of pics mate


----------



## woody65 (Jan 11, 2015)

pics are far to big


----------



## Hullbadger (Jan 11, 2015)

woody65 said:


> pics are far to big



I followed the forum guidelines mate, they're a 'large' size when uploading to flickr - what size do you use? is there a better / smaller file size that i should use? didn't want the pictures to suffer but then didn't want them too large - Cheers,


----------



## krela (Jan 11, 2015)

You want the 1024px large size not the 2048 pixel size. It looks like flickr have changed their settings so I'll update the guide accordingly.


----------



## Hullbadger (Jan 11, 2015)

krela said:


> You want the 1024px large size not the 2048 pixel size. It looks like flickr have changed their settings so I'll update the guide accordingly.



Thanks Krela, appreciated!


----------



## Doodle (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice pics here. I have explored this place a couple of times, there are actually two entrances that we found, one is very hidden and much easier than the entrance you found. I don't think it is owned by Leeds Uni anymore, there is some info on an estate agents website giving details and floor plans for the house and all of the cottages as well. We also found the lights for inside which made it much easier to have a proper good look at stuff! Did you also have a look at the abandoned service area just down the road?


----------



## Hullbadger (Jan 11, 2015)

Doodle said:


> Nice pics here. I have explored this place a couple of times, there are actually two entrances that we found, one is very hidden and much easier than the entrance you found. I don't think it is owned by Leeds Uni anymore, there is some info on an estate agents website giving details and floor plans for the house and all of the cottages as well. We also found the lights for inside which made it much easier to have a proper good look at stuff! Did you also have a look at the abandoned service area just down the road?



Thanks man, - Yeah we visited that too, bit of an anti-climax however! - we had no joy finding any lights but it was getting dark during our visit so would have given us away! love the place and so glad it's intact and not graffiti'd and smashed


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 12, 2015)

Excellent pictures, great report well done!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunning photographs, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very interesting car chassis and a cracking house with loads to see.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 12, 2015)

Super stuff,,,I had a wonder around inside here last week ....glad to see a report of it up


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2015)

I Enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## Doodle (Jan 12, 2015)

Hullbadger said:


> Thanks man, - Yeah we visited that too, bit of an anti-climax however! - we had no joy finding any lights but it was getting dark during our visit so would have given us away! love the place and so glad it's intact and not graffiti'd and smashed



Yeah we thought it was gonna be really cool but we were disappointed! The lights are in the room behind the stairs, we didn't go down there on the first visit so we didn't realise. We crapped ourselves when the pink door upstairs started banging because of the wind and then again when some pigeons got scared in the farthest room. I'll put my report up soon.. She's a beatiful old house and it's a shame to see her well beyond repair like this 


25-d-15photographs by doodle383, on Flickr


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 13, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Very interesting car chassis .



One of the better class children's pedal cars - rear wheels driven by cycle type chainwheel and chain and not the dreaded cranks and rods. One never seemed to start in the desired direction with the cheaper crank and rod drive. Car in question was produced both pre and post WW2, however I forget the maker as I could only dream and stare at this model through the toyshop window.

Records might show that this place was 'compulsory purchased' under one of the supposed road building schemes around York that were all the vogue years ago. Not sure as I cannot lay my hands on the correct records at the moment.


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2015)

Fantastic photos. That first one is really moody.


----------



## Andi_1974 (Jan 16, 2015)

Great set of photos and the Black and White is bang on for these thanks for sharing


----------



## Hullbadger (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your feedback, I'm glad my reports are heading in the right direction as a newby forum member!


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2015)

Sarah Gardiner your posts are being deleted because they break the forum rules. Please stop asking for location details.


----------

